# Pentagon Language Translation Guide (HUMOR)



## ArmyPraetorian (Mar 30, 2011)

I think this is pretty good, similar to Marauder's post on Intel-Terms...


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 30, 2011)

LOL!


----------

